# Database access



## vaspasianus (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm new here and having problems accessing the aircraft database. Any hints? No matter what I try, all I get is the same entry form back. I figure I'm missing something obvious.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 3, 2008)

You mean this one?

Warbird Photo Album - Main Index


----------



## vaspasianus (Aug 3, 2008)

Well, I'm not sure. I see the link that takes me to the Picture Album, and that works. What I was refering to was the link on the home page for an Aircraft Database. I'm looking for technical specifications, not pictures, but they are nice.


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 3, 2008)

I think you're after this one:

Aircraft of World War II - Aircraft Database


----------



## vaspasianus (Aug 3, 2008)

Yes, that is the one. No matter what I enter in that form, I get the same blank form back. No data, just the form.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 3, 2008)

Hmmm. Me too, Vaspasianus.

Admin or mods help here?


----------



## Wurger (Aug 4, 2008)

When I joined the forum it was my first attempt to contribute something to this but it didn't work even two years ago.I think it has never been ready to work properly.

Anyway welcome on board Vaspasianus.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 4, 2008)

If I remember right it was removed a couple of years back as it didn't really work properly. Best person to confirm this would be one of the mods who have been around for a while.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 4, 2008)

Welcome mate!!


----------



## evangilder (Aug 4, 2008)

It was kind of a half-baked idea that never really got going. If memory serves, it was started, some disputes occurred about figures and facts (I know, big surprise here!) and that was pretty much the end of it. If you are looking for figures like that, I am pretty sure that it has been covered in threads. You might have to do some searching.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 4, 2008)

I would try the Technical section. Micdrow has some wonderful stuff in there along with other contributions.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 4, 2008)

But a data base of short depictions and small pictures in that would be nice for these who need quick infos.I have to talk with Micdrow, mayby we can make it as the PDF file with possibility of adding new ones.


----------



## vaspasianus (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies, and sorry for my absence. 

I had hopes of finding what I needed here. I have been to many sites with nice collections of common facts and figures on WWII aircraft, but one piece is missing from them all.

I find scant information on fuel economy or combat radius. A couple of forum posts discussing the fuel usage of certain aircraft brought me here. I will dig through the other threads for more nuggets of info.

Anyway, thanks for answering my original question. Perhaps I will move my inquiries to a more suitable thread.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 9, 2008)

If you go into the Aviation and check some of the "Airplane vs Airplane" threads, I'm sure you will find data of that type (excusing the heated discussions !).


----------

